# Do fighting chicks mean roosters?



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

My buff orpington hen, named Ruth, went broody and hatched out the chicks. One I know for sure is a hen, but the other two, I dont know. They are bigger than the hen, have thicker, darker legs, and fight like roosters. Are they just playing or does this mean they are for sure roosters?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Jaycieertel said:


> My buff orpington hen, named Ruth, went broody and hatched out the chicks. One I know for sure is a hen, but the other two, I dont know. They are bigger than the hen, have thicker, darker legs, and fight like roosters. Are they just playing or does this mean they are for sure roosters?


when I saw this at first and just saw the word fighting, I thought they might be hens. But now that you say they have thicker legs and are bigger make me wonder. I personally would say you have roosters, (if you got them from a straight-run breeder or seller) But if you got sexed pullets then you just have some aggressive hens. hope this helps!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Her hen hatched the peeps. 

Only time will tell for certain what you have. Chicks will tussle establishing their standing in the group so you can't always go by that for what sex they are.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Her hen hatched the peeps.
> 
> Only time will tell for certain what you have. Chicks will tussle establishing their standing in the group so you can't always go by that for what sex they are.


the only thing that made me think roo is the bigger bodies and thicker legs.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Need pics and to know how old the chicks are and even then may not be able to tell if they're cocks or pullets.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

They will be 6 weeks on Saturday, but cant get pics because the mama hen wont let me pick them up.😂


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

It's better if you don't pick them up for pictures. Just try to get full, standing, side shots.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Heres one, the other one I think is a rooster looks just like it.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

I was able to pick one up for a better shot.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Cockerel.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a cockerel to me! He's gorgeous!😘


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

mini-velociraptor


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

